# my new to me ebay boat. progress.



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just thought I would share my progress on my new to me boat. I had a little 15' starcraft tri hull open bow that just wasn't big enough for me. I had a 115 hp mercury outboard on it. I put new steering on it a few yrs ago. but got the steering cable to long but made it work. I lost my little brother 4 yrs ago in may. and I just quit using the boat and let it set for over 3 yrs. then took it to fl back in feb and the motor was running pretty rough.

now for my new boat that I bought off ebay for 297.00 for the boat, trailer, and a blown 135 hp evenrude. its a 17' thunderbird tri hull open bow. the bow has a deck with a fishing chair. we put my 115 hp motor on it and the steering from my old boat was a perfect fit. I did have to buy new throttle and shift cables off ebay for 43.00. the trailer needs new rollers which I have bought but need to install. the cushions around the bow was looking pretty rough. so a friend redid them. he used cedar boards and poly coated them for the back and sides, then I had some 1" closed cell foam and bought new vinyl and he used some thin treated plywood and made new cushions for the front, it really looks good. the seats are in good shape. we took the boat out and its still running rough. I've run a few tanks of gas with seafoam and it did help some but not enough. I have it in the shop now getting the carbs rebuilt. the boat does have a soft spot in the floor in front of the motor. but still should last me a few yrs. I did have to go to a lower pitch prop. I had a 21p ss prop on the little boat and it would fly. but the new boat is much bigger and wider and is a lot heavier. so I traded my ss prop in on a 4 blade 15p aluminum prop. but haven't had it back on the water. i'll post again when I get it on the water. I don't know enough about computers to post pictures. but its a pretty nice boat for less than 700.00 invested in everything so far.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's great Sherman 51.

Glad you're back at it.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Post some pics.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

pymybob said:


> Post some pics.


I would love to be able to post some pictures. but I am not so good with computers and don't have a clue as to how to post pictures. the boats still in the shop and I should get it back in a couple of days. if you would be so kind as to pm me your email address I will take some pictures and have my wife send them to you and you can post them for me. would you please do that for me??
sherman


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> I would love to be able to post some pictures. but I am not so good with computers and don't have a clue as to how to post pictures. the boats still in the shop and I should get it back in a couple of days. if you would be so kind as to pm me your email address I will take some pictures and have my wife send them to you and you can post them for me. would you please do that for me??
> sherman


Sure. No problem. You need to learn how to post pics. It's easy. I think there a several posts on how to do it. I can help with that too. PM me (on this site hover over the envelope icon in the left hand corner of the page and click "start a conversation" link) and I'll forward you my email


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

pymybob said:


> Sure. No problem. You need to learn how to post pics. It's easy. I think there a several posts on how to do it. I can help with that too. PM me (on this site hover over the envelope icon in the left hand corner of the page and click "start a conversation" link) and I'll forward you my email


I sent you a pm pymybob. did you get it??

thanks fastwater for the words of encouragement. its been good getting back into doing things. it started when I went to fl back in feb. my brother n law and me really did some hard fishing down there. that was the 1st fishing I've done since my little brother died except going to lake erie with my oldest son. and I just came back motivated to do some local fishing. and when I got the chance to buy the bigger boat and rig it a old friend that had drifted away showed up to help. and he has really been a big help. he helped change the motor and steering and controls and redid the bow by himself. I bought a new helix 7 di gps combo for the new boat and got it installed. now as soon as I get the boat back from the shop were going to go fishing in the new boat. and I actually look forward to fishing our local lake where my little brother and me spent so much time fishing.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I lost a lifelong friend that I considered my brother about 8yrs ago to a sudden heart attack. He and I deer and turkey hunted for years together. He had retired about 15yrs ago and moved to Fla. but always came back here every shotgun, bp season and a few weeks during bow so we could hunt. 

When he passed it was hard for me to get back in the woods. I hunted very little for the next couple years as every time I walked through the woods all I did was think of him. Talked to his wife one day and she asked how I had been doing hunting. I told her I hadn't been going the last couple years and told her the reason why. She said that Mike is no doubt looking down and upset with me cause I'm not spending time with him in the woods. 
I thought about that for awhile. A couple months later on opening day of bow season I went hunting and though I thought about Mike, it wasn't a depressing event but more of an enjoyable outing. Since then, he and I have spent many hours hunting together and I still enjoy every minute. 

Your brother will be with you as well. Enjoy!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess at one time or the other most of us lose somebody that's real close to us. and its hard for us to deal with. I still miss my little brother every day. but im happy im finely being able to move on. and do the things with others I always did with him. I had 2 four wheelers that we rode. after he passed I sold them. now I kinda wish I still had them but that's life. we hunted together we fished together we did almost everything together. he was the 1 person I could count on to go anywhere and do anything with me. if I went to fl to visit our sister and do some fishing he was there. if I wanted to go to Michigan salmon fishing he was there. all I had to do was ask him to go, and he went. so it took its toll on me. but now im moving on. I told my sons when I got back from fl that they was going fishing with me if they liked it or not.

I got my boat back today and were taking it fishing Friday. I have a doctors appointment in the morning or we would go tomorrow.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I guess at one time or the other most of us lose somebody that's real close to us. and its hard for us to deal with. I still miss my little brother every day. but im happy im finely being able to move on. and do the things with others I always did with him. I had 2 four wheelers that we rode. after he passed I sold them. now I kinda wish I still had them but that's life. we hunted together we fished together we did almost everything together. he was the 1 person I could count on to go anywhere and do anything with me. if I went to fl to visit our sister and do some fishing he was there. if I wanted to go to Michigan salmon fishing he was there. all I had to do was ask him to go, and he went. so it took its toll on me. but now im moving on. I told my sons when I got back from fl that they was going fishing with me if they liked it or not.
> 
> I got my boat back today and were taking it fishing Friday. I have a doctors appointment in the morning or we would go tomorrow.
> sherman


So very glad you are now able to move on. You can now make many fishing/hunting memories with your sons. 
Hope you have a great time Friday.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Get after em sherman. Its been a long time comming for ya by the sound of it. Your brother will no doubt be on the boat with ya and im sure be ready to help net fish. Good luck my friend.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks guys. I feel like my brother is with me in everything i do.
sherman


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> thanks guys. I feel like my brother is with me in everything i do.
> sherman



He is and always has been.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

anybody else want to help with pictures? just let me know and you can pm me your email address and my wife can send pictures of the boat to you from her phone and you can post them for me.

hey brent how is your boat doing? my boat isn't as nice as yours but its a great boat for fishing our local lake and bridge fishing in florida. my brother n laws name that lives in florida is brant.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

My boat is good. I like it pretty well. This winter i have plans to make it more fishing friendly. Other than that it does pretty good. Im just tickled having a boat that starts easy and wants to run.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok im going to try and post pictures. I have the boat home and plan a fishing trip tomorrow.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

and just remember this is a 297.00 boat and trailer.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Dang thats a pretty sweet ride for hardly any money in it. Thats a really sweet ride sherman. Where you taking her out at.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Beautiful boat Sherman, good job on the pix also.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I like that blue! And always a fan of a nice wood grain. Looks good!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Heck of a job. Looks good!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks guys but I cant take credit for the woodwork, a friend redid the bow. I think he did an awesome job. the cedar wood was my idea though.

hey brent, just taking her out to the local lake. its a small lake called prairie creek. it was stocked with 80,000 fingerling walleye 3 yrs ago and smaller stockings the next 2 yrs and 62,000 this yr. so were hoping to pick up enough eyes for a meal. the minimum size on the lake is 14" but I would like to get some around 18". there is some bigger fish in it from other stockings. as a matter of fact I caught my first walleye there through the ice back in the winter of 81. it was 29 1/2" and was 9 1/2 lbs. and I was hooked on walleye.

thanks Floyd for the instructions on posting pictures. it was pretty simple with my wife's help.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry double post.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds awesome sherman i love me some eyes. Your boat is supreme my friend id fish the hell out of it. Never heard of the lake tho. It sounds like some great fishing tho for sure. Where are you from.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

brent k said:


> Sounds awesome sherman i love me some eyes. Your boat is supreme my friend id fish the hell out of it. Never heard of the lake tho. It sounds like some great fishing tho for sure. Where are you from.


I grew up in tenn and my mom and 6 brothers and sisters moved to Muncie Indiana when I was 14. and its been my home most of the time since we moved here back in 1965. I did spend a few short spells back in tn and my wife and me moved to Lula Georga for a short time. then I did my stint in the marine corps. but Muncie has for the most part been my home.

i'll post tomorrow and let you know how the boat does and if we catch any fish.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking forward to it sherman. Im hoping to get out this weekend myself. I fished the wounded warrior derby last weekend and didnt do so hot but it was still a great event and i was happy to be a part of it.
Now that you know how to post pictures you can show off a little ha ha. Good luck tomorrow my friend.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

took the boat out today and did a little fishing. run 2 reef runners and 2 worm harnesses with inline weights. only picked up 1 walleye that was 13" and put it back.

the carbs wasn't my problem with the motor. its still running rough and doesn't seem to be charging. the low battery alarm went off set on 11.5 volts while coming in. the boat did run good after it ran for awhile.it run 35 mph on the gps at 5100 rpm's. now I've got to talk with the mechanic and see what he thinks the problem is.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

The nice thing is she got you out and back in. 
And for that if your like me is enough im just happy to get out. Of course i love to add catching fish to that. But im glad you got out sherman and non the less it sounds like you enjoyed it. Keep on her you get that motor dialed in in no time my friend.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

couldn't get a set of plugs until tomorrow. but were taking her back out in the morning and see what happens. I put a se of plugs in it back when I was in fl so I don't think they will help, but you never know. bought my Indiana fishing license for the 1st time in 4 yrs, LOL.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Ha ha ha still got plenty of fishing left in the year. Nice thing is most pleasure boaters are calling it wuits for the year so it makes it nicer on us. 
As for the plugs you never know they might do the trick also plug gap makes a huge difference. You ll get her dialed in tho no doubt.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad you got out Sherman.

Also wanted to mention that your boat engine will run rough and miss if it's not charging properly. Before taking it to a shop to have the charging system checked out, you may want to make sure you test your battery for weak cell/cells and make sure it's fully charged when you take the boat out on the water. If your battery won't hold a charge properly, the more you run it out on the water the harder your charging system will try and keep the battery charged but can't keep up. Eventually the bad battery doesn't have enough charge left and the charging system can't keep up with spark requirements and the engine will start missing. You may want to fully charge the battery and have it load tested. Also, make sure your battery connections are clean and tight as well.
If you suspect the battery might be bad, you can take a known good battery out of something and run it to see how the engine performs as well. 
Just hate to see ya spend the $ getting the charging system checked out if the battery is weak.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

put the charger on the battery last night. the battery is almost new I just bought it back in feb. but i'll get it checked just to be sure. the battery was fully charged when we went out yesterday and the motor was running rough when we first started then after running it for a little while it started running better. it was running good when we quit fishing. then on the way back to the dock the low voltage alarm went off, and it was set on 11.5. im just afraid that letting it set for almost 4 yrs the charging system has rusted. I don't know for sure but I think this motor has a stator for charging. im just taking it a day at a time. im not going to get discouraged over the motor. i'll get it running right one way or the other.

I love the boat its great for fishing on the small lake where we fish. it has plenty of room for 4 people to be comfortable. the little 15' boat I had was crowded with 2 people, LOL. got to get ready to go back out fishing. I really doesn't matter if we catch fish or not. m just enjoying fishing and spending time on the water with my friend and my youngest son. my oldest son couldn't go yesterday he got called for a job interview and had to take care of that. today he cant go because his wife is taking him out for breakfast, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds good. Have a great time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it started raining on us so we didn't go today but plan on going tomorrow.

I found a new stator for my motor on ebay for 159.00. so when I get it checked out if the stator is bad i'll buy one off ebay and have it installed.
sheman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Whats the update sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

haven't had a chance to get the motor checked out yet. theres about a 2 week waiting period to get in to the marina. im going out and talk to the mechanic in the next couple of days.

we did go trolling on sunday and caught 2 nice cats and lost 3 fish on the way back to the boat. one was something large. but my friend as never trolled before and thought we was hung up. he locked down the reel to free the hook or break the line and it started moving and fighting back. he fought it to about 30' behind the boat and it got loose.

after fishing we tied the boat up behind a dock and changed all the rollers on the trailer. the old rollers was to close together at the bottom. so to load the boat it had to start on the trailer almost perfect. so I adjusted the rollers so theres about a foot gap between the bottom rollers. so now I can drive the boat on the trailer.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey my friend thats forward progress for sure.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

well another 183.00 and I have my boat back. im going to take if for another test run tomorrow and try a little fishing. the mechanic says he has it fixed and its running good. hopefully he's right. its a little late in the yr for me to do much fishing here but I plan on taking it to fl this jan. and I plan to really get her on the water next yr.

I love the boat and theres plenty of room for 4 of us to troll our local lake with 4 or 6 flat lines. and the trailer is ok now that I opened the rollers up and replaced all the rollers. I gave 297.00 for the boat and trailer around 50.00 for materials for redoing the bow 43.00 for new shift and throttle cables 250.00 for all new rollers for the trailer. I did buy a helix 7 di gps and ram mount and put in the boat. I used my motor off my old boat. and I had replaced the steering in my old boat just before I parked it. and it fit the new boat perfect. i'll let you know tomorrow how the motor runs and if we catch any fish.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Shermin let me know how you like the helix. Ive been looking at helix online and thinking i may go with one for my new boat. Good luvk with the boat and good luck with the fish.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Sherm, cool, didn't know Formula made a tri-hull. As you know I'm currently workin' up a canoe with your old Humminbird Panorama...Anywhoo, congrats on the Formula, I bet it rides real nice knowing their pedigree. I'm retiring next year, it;ll be fun to have time to take on some projects like yours, and still have time to fish lol. Like many, I often recall the trips with my Dad and older Brother who showed me the love of fishing and outdoors. If we couldn't get together, DAD always said, "Oh well, there's always next time". One of the few things he was ever wrong about


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

well we went out today and had a great time. we caught several white bass, 1 nice channel cat, I nice crappie and no walleyes, and lost a few behind the boat. we were trolling this shoreline and my son said look up there. and there set 2 bald eagles in the top of a big tree. that was the highlight of the day.

the motor is running much better but doesn't idle like it use to. it died a few times but started right back up. so the boat is ready to make its trip to florida. i'll try idling it up a couple of hundred rpm's the next time out and see if that helps stop it from dying on me. and the boat is nice on the water.
shermn


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Absolutely outstanding sherman. Glad to hear shes doin you good now. Wonderful memories made with the eagle sighting. Awesome trip for sure. Maybe one day this year comming up we can trade trips or something.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> well we went out today and had a great time. we caught several white bass, 1 nice channel cat, I nice crappie and no walleyes, and lost a few behind the boat. we were trolling this shoreline and my son said look up there. and there set 2 bald eagles in the top of a big tree. that was the highlight of the day.
> 
> the motor is running much better but doesn't idle like it use to. it died a few times but started right back up. so the boat is ready to make its trip to florida. i'll try idling it up a couple of hundred rpm's the next time out and see if that helps stop it from dying on me. and the boat is nice on the water.
> shermn


That's great Sherm.
You and your son seeing the bald eagles is pretty special.
Motor might be loading up at idle. Take that boat out and run the snot out of that motor. It's just mad cause it set for so long.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Eventually the bad battery doesn't have enough charge left and the charging system can't keep up with spark requirements and the engine will start missing.


Not quite correct. Your spark comes from the magneto and coils not the battery. Once the motor is running, you can actually disconnect the battery completely which can happen if you are using Battery switches etc so you can have the output going to another battery while under way. All your starting battery does is power the starter. The charging circuits sole purpose is usually just to charge the battery. The motor will run just fine without it as mine did when I first got it. My rectifier was burnt almost to a crisp and the motor ran anyhow. Was a cheap fix in my case.

Glad u are up and running Sherman. Hope u guys land some eyes this year in her. Did you name it? Sorry if I missed that part


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

haven't named her yet. do you guys have any idea's. just calling it her for now, LOL.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Sure mans time


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought it was kind of catchy


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

as its a blue boat and its a thunderbird I thought about bluebird. but that's a little to obvious, LOL. I could call her cheap boat as I only paid 297.00 for the boat and trailer and blown motor. but then everybody knows there is no such thing as a cheap boat. B-ring O-ut A-nother T-housand. I thought about snow sled as I use it for ice fishing in fl. but nobody would get the joke but me, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Not quite correct. Your spark comes from the magneto and coils not the battery. Once the motor is running, you can actually disconnect the battery completely which can happen if you are using Battery switches etc so you can have the output going to another battery while under way. All your starting battery does is power the starter. The charging circuits sole purpose is usually just to charge the battery. The motor will run just fine without it as mine did when I first got it. My rectifier was burnt almost to a crisp and the motor ran anyhow. Was a cheap fix in my case.
> 
> Glad u are up and running Sherman. Hope u guys land some eyes this year in her. Did you name it? Sorry if I missed that part


MassilloBuckeye, You are correct sir.

Upon researching, as long as most outboards have a groove in the flywheel and there is a pull cord or a way to turn the mtr over, the engine can be started with no battery at all. Even the newer ECM, injected mtrs. From what I've read, it may not be the greatest on other electronic components but it sure beats sitting stranded out in the middle of one of the Great Lakes with a storm coming in. Ha! 
As I think back, the 115's and 150 Mercs. I had had an emergency pull cord under the cowl to pull start.

Anyways, Thanks for the correction.




sherman51 said:


> haven't named her yet. do you guys have any idea's. just calling it her for now, LOL.
> sherman


 How bout...

" Back At It" or "Making Memories"


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How about cheap thrills


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I kinda like back at it and cheap thrills. but i'm just thinking on it a little longer. I thought about keiths boat in memory of my little brother, he would have loved this boat. but I just don't think that sounds right. I've been thinking about little boat, as that's what it gets called most of the time. I have a 21' boat that I call last chance and when were talking about it we say big boat. and when we talk about the little boat its the little boat. but i'm still open to suggestions.
sherman


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How about " Until we meet again"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

made 1 last trolling trip, caught 1 nice crappie and a few white bass. saw 1 of the eagles trying to get a duck but they would dive every time he came close. but it was awesome watching the eagle. its something you just don't see every day. so the boat is ready for my trip to florida in jan.

we keep calling the boat the little blue boat. so I guess for now its little blue boat but ive been thinking perception would be a good name for a 297.00 boat and trailer.
sherman


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> made 1 last trolling trip, caught 1 nice crappie and a few white bass. saw 1 of the eagles trying to get a duck but they would dive every time he came close. but it was awesome watching the eagle. its something you just don't see every day. so the boat is ready for my trip to florida in jan.
> 
> we keep calling the boat the little blue boat. so I guess for now its little blue boat but ive been thinking perception would be a good name for a 297.00 boat and trailer.
> sherman


How about "Little Toy Blue"?? It covers blue and little boat at the same time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Frankie G said:


> How about "Little Toy Blue"?? It covers blue and little boat at the same time.


hey Frankie
I think you might have something. but I like little blue toy pretty good. i'll mull it over with the wife and the friend that helped me put her together and has been fishing with me and see what they think.
sherman


----------

